# Pipe bursting weather is here



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Not to often, does it get this cold here. May be a big freeze.

http://tallahassee.weather.gannettonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/section?Category=WEATHER01&ZipCode=32301

:thumbup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

if that forcast holds true you better go buy ALOT of pipe and fittings


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, It gets that cold there? looks like you will be busy.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm serious we ran out of fittings and so did the supply houses...it was somthing to see. people would stop you in the middle of the road waving cash money


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I plan on buying up every 3/4" and 1'' backflow in town. They can be returned. Dresser couplings, sharkbites, slip couplings, compression couplings, you name it, ill be ready for it.:thumbup:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like you may be working Sunday. That is some extreme cold weather coming to this state and it looks as if going to stay longer than normal. Heck come Tuesday, North Florida ought to be frozen, dress warm, you are in for long hours..


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Good luck guys, I guess we won't see much you for awhile.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I can probably work up to 60 hrs with no sleep. But, I won't. Come midnight, price triples.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Up here I like it when its real cold and it snows.
For some reason they always leave the garage door open while they clear snow off the driveway and darn that master suite over the garage has the plumbing feeding the bathroom freeze up.:thumbup:

Kerching!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Do you guys swim under p&b houses? I used to. I get so cold now, It's just not worth it. I've got one tomorrow, supposed to be on a outside wall.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hope you have someone that will handle the calls as they come in, cause if you don't you won't get much done, if you have to attend to the calls, phone will ring off the hook.

We was hit hard here close to 1 month ago.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ah, but I have my new Plantronics. WHich I L O V E. Best headset I have ever owned, no complaints at all about the volume of my voice. Very comfortable.


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/new-bluetoothe-6600/
:thumbsup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I plan on buying up every 3/4" and 1'' backflow in town. They can be returned. Dresser couplings, sharkbites, slip couplings, compression couplings, you name it, ill be ready for it.:thumbup:


I hope you got all your parts early as in before 12 noon new years eve cause our supply houses closed then until Monday. Looks like you got to patronize Slowes and Creepo


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Best get a **** load of shark bite couplings, and get some of those slip shark bite coupling. You will find more 1/2 copper burst then 3/4.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I hope you got all your parts early as in before 12 noon new years eve cause our supply houses closed then until Monday. Looks like you got to patronize Slowes and Creepo



Plasticman, what are you doing this week, if **** gets deep, you want in? We can works something out. Pm me your phone number, as I do not have it anymore.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I am just sitting here waiting for the phone to start ringing. 12 degrees this morning even colder tonight and tomorrow. Suppose to be like that for the next week.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck fellas, hope ya rake in some cash. We will not even see a high above freezing for another week here in St. Louis but we build for it so I don't expect too much to happen around here.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Every night this week is supposed to be in the mid twenties. I hate the cold now that I live in the South. Heat pumps don't work for shiot when it gets this cold. 

Oh well, I'll just crank it up and run the heat strip. We better get a few bursts to pay the electric bill.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Chhaaaaaaaaaaaaa........ching!


----------



## Ccmj (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep, time to make the bacon. Calls stacked up all the way through tomorrow. Werenot even a service company! The only downside is working in this weather.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

My Rinaii froze this week. Was a beeitch to thaw but a quartz shop light and a hair dryer I got it going. Next morning my well was frozen at the check. Neighbors water froze so they came to my house to shower.Such is the life of a plumber


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Up to 12 calls for today, get in line, it's going to be worse when we get above freezing!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Talk about COLD. I can see this place from my house.







-20 -50 is the normal temps in the valleys here. last night -21
No freeze up calls this week. Been mild 20s


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Only one year did we get enough freeze ups to make a decent buck. Was -40 with -80 wind chills. If you shut your van off for more than a minute it would not start. Worked 24/7 for two weeks straight. People called and we took their information and told them we will put you on the list. We had two 5 subject notebooks full with names and phone numbers. When one of us was free the office call the next person on the list and told them we can get them next. If they had already gotten someone we scratched them off and went to the next person.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, that was $2000.00 easy work for @ 10 hrs of running the roads. I like overtime! :thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Didn't get cold enough i guess. Damn you Freeze protectors. Damn you. I have replaced two backflows this weekend though, they did freeze and bust. All and all, have caught 6 busted pipe calls.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Didn't get cold enough i guess. Damn you Freeze protectors. Damn you. I have replaced two backflows this weekend though, they did freeze and bust. All and all, have caught 6 busted pipe calls.


 You just wait. Every vaccant house with no heat and water in the pipes/toilets etc froze and broke this weekend,they just dont know it yet. You will repair more.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Talk about COLD. I can see this place from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey UnclogNH, I would say at -20 to -50 people should be to numb to turn anything on and know whether its frozen or not.

Down my way I have had 2 calls and 1 1" backflow set up for replacement this week.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Up to 12 calls for today, get in line, it's going to be worse when we get above freezing!


No doubt...Its the thawing out I'm waiting on...


----------



## Ccmj (Dec 30, 2009)

You guys up north probly have a much better idea about freeze protection then us down in Texas. 5 calls today were uninsulated pipes in exterior walls, mainly hosebibs. It doesn't freeze here very much at all and when it does it's usually for about 8 hours but I still don't see why guys aren't insulating during the install. Either way it helped me pay some bills this weekend! Be good to get a little rest tonight!


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Freeze Results in Orlando

6 frozen/burst pipe calls today 
15 total freeze related calls this week
2 were Backflow replacements

Expect more to come.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That's insane temperatures down there. 

Being a plumber in florida...NO ONE should go hungry this week as so many will not be ready for that cold snap. 

So much for the snowbirds that left the northern states...I bet you could drive down there with a tractor trailer full of jackets, sell them ALL. :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bad that it's cold down there. But I hope you guys make some good money :thumbup: For all the plumbers having a hard time. This cold snap will help with some much needed cash flow.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't get what you Florida guys are complaining about...
My niece and her family just got back from Disney in Orlando...
She said there were no lines in the water park and they had a great time...:whistling2:

She said it got cold at night but warmed up during the day...
Here we had a high of 27 yesterday....
Not to bad...
A mild day...
I'm just saying...:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Talk about COLD. I can see this place from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Been there done that but it was in July. Was 91 degrees at the base of the mountian 41 at the summit with winds blowing at 91 mimes per hour.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

People are lined up at my door like a after Christmas sale! They think they can come in a get a plumber right now, yeah, right...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> People are lined up at my door like a after Christmas sale! They think they can come in a get a plumber right now, yeah, right...


 I had two people complain that my phone has been busy.:blink: One lady came to my door last SUNDAY afternoon wanting two toilets installed NEXT WEEK:blink::blink:. WTF is wrong with people now days?
ALL of the above went to the BACK BACK of the line,if I do them at all.:whistling2:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I had two people complain that my phone has been busy.:blink: One lady came to my door last SUNDAY afternoon wanting two toilets installed NEXT WEEK:blink::blink:. WTF is wrong with people now days?
> ALL of the above went to the BACK BACK of the line,if I do them at all.:whistling2:


I really don't like when people show up at my door. It's annoying. They think they will get faster service. Then you get a drity look when you give them the bill.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I have an old man that drives 20 miles to come see me whenever he has a problem (usually right at supper time) simply because he hates telephones.:laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

It's a warm 25 degrees up here. You guy's in the South stop stealing all our cold and freeze up calls. :laughing: Having another dead Monday.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We are busy with freeze ups and I'm not complaining one bit! But, then again, the heat is set at 72 in my office.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

When spring gets here we will get alot of bursted freeze proof faucets.No mater how many times I tell them to remove the hosepipe in the winter ,they always forget,one guy I have replaced his outside faucet 3 times


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I basically went around town today turning peoples water off for 85.00 a pop. A few people i was able to cap them off and turn the water back on.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I basically went around town today turning peoples water off for 85.00 a pop. A few people i was able to cap them off and turn the water back on.


Everytime I pulled over to use the phone, someone pulled up that had been chasing me, banging on the truck...


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I only get frozen pipe calls if it is below zero or single digets with a lot wind. It has been neither up here. you guys down south enjoy the windfall.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

5 freeze breaks for me today. 4 solar panels and 1 well pipe.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We knocked out 11 today, 15 left for tomorrow.


----------



## Ccmj (Dec 30, 2009)

Fixed two busted pipes at one place yesterday, they called back today and reported two new ones. It's been a good week... And probobly will get better too.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

One house I found the city water connected to a well,it froze in the pump house and split. I asked her who hooked this up and she said "the guys who installed the water meter from the city came back on a weekend and connected it". NIce cross connection. I dug the city line up and put a temp cap on cpvc with a sharkbite. Scheduled for proper repair next week. Another house,irrigation meter going to a greenhouse with 4 kitchen sinks installed froze and broke. They used pvc so I left the meter turned off and scheduled her for a repipe next week. Another house had a well for irrigation so I went over and turned the breaker off in the power panel and scheduled her for repairs next week,85.00 today maam! Two other houses each had one broken 1/2 copper pipes feeding hose faucets,I replaced those with pex and installed some new hose faucets. Plus I scheduled other work for these people also because they knew I was too busy to do anything else today. Life is good. Turned off water at 4 rental houses as I traveled around doing the above service calls for 85 each.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Soon as I stepped foot in the damn door tonight, phone rang again, lady is out of town, water pouring out of her garage. Just got home .


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Low of 16 degrees Sat, Sun, Mon. Got the AC going now!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Soon as I stepped foot in the damn door tonight, phone rang again, lady is out of town, water pouring out of her garage. Just got home .



Did you go and fix it?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Florida beat Chicago's low the other night with a low of 14.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Our feezing weather is over for a while 40's and 50's nest 7 days. Now time to fix all the pipes that are thawing out in all the weekend homes and cottages.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> Our feezing weather is over for a while 40's and 50's nest 7 days. Now time to fix all the pipes that are thawing out in all the weekend homes and cottages.


Just wait for the frost to drive deeper into the ground with that warm up.
You should see a rise in frozen sewer calls. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank goodness our forecast for Thursday night is up to 37. Friday should make it to 68. 80 % chance of Rain again on Saturday. Good day to processs these 3 deer in the cooler. Venison burger for sale.....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Thank goodness our forecast for Thursday night is up to 37. Friday should make it to 68. 80 % chance of Rain again on Saturday. Good day to processs these 3 deer in the cooler. Venison burger for sale.....


Its illegal to sell deer meat


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Its illegal to sell deer meat


 He better look out because the game wardens gonna kick his door in tonight. I hear those guys are on top of it:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Thank goodness our forecast for Thursday night is up to 37. Friday should make it to 68. 80 % chance of Rain again on Saturday. Good day to processs these 3 deer in the cooler. Venison burger for sale.....


I'll take the backstrap and tenderloins if you don't want them.


----------

